# Meet Thomas



## ScottieDog (Feb 23, 2008)

This is Thomas he is 75% GSP and 25% Border Collie. So far so good he is a wee gem but we are fortunate as he is part of our pack of three other dogs brought home at 6 weeks old so he has learnt where he is in the pecking order pretty quick The Scottie is the boss, the bearded collie the trainer and play pal and the Westie as the grumpy old man.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww he is lovely :001_wub:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

:lol: at the westie being a grumpy old man ..... never in a million years  :lol:

Thomas is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## ScottieDog (Feb 23, 2008)

westie~ma said:


> :lol: at the westie being a grumpy old man ..... never in a million years  :lol:
> 
> Thomas is gorgeous :thumbup:


:lol: no the wee man is a grump alright..... poor wee gus (Fergus) what have we done bringing a pup into the house...

Not bad looking for twelve soon to be thirteen.


----------



## ScottieDog (Feb 23, 2008)

Thomas is 13 weeks old today and took some photos while out walking today, This is him with the ball and not wanting Molly the collie to get the ball from him.


----------



## dalpup (Mar 9, 2010)

he is a honey! :thumbup:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

He's giving Molly the run around! She ain't getting the ball that easily :laugh: x


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh my!!! He is absolutely beautiful!! What a truly handsome lad!!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

He looks very intelligent and so confident pup, I just love that cute little tongue out pic..


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

He is absolutely gorgeous:001_tt1: It will be really interesting to see how the collie in him affects the pointer character, you'll have to let me know My pointer does the sheepdog crouch/down thing when he's waiting for his ball to be thrown


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

He's a cracker! :thumbup:


----------



## ScottieDog (Feb 23, 2008)

WoodyGSP said:


> He is absolutely gorgeous:001_tt1: It will be really interesting to see how the collie in him affects the pointer character, you'll have to let me know My pointer does the sheepdog crouch/down thing when he's waiting for his ball to be thrown


yeah we are waiting to see. He looks Pointer but I am hoping he will have a few collie traits i.e. instant recall etc. He's a calm pup not hyper very easy to keep him steady out and about, well at the moment anyway. He runs with our pack which I think makes the pup calmer, our dogs show him how to behave better than what we do.


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

ScottieDog said:


> He looks Pointer but I am hoping he will have a few collie traits i.e. instant recall etc.


Yes that would be good I wonder how it will affect his prey drive.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

wow stunning


----------



## ScottieDog (Feb 23, 2008)

WoodyGSP said:


> Yes that would be good I wonder how it will affect his prey drive.


This is what we are waiting to find out. He is only young at the moment and is pretty much following what our bearded collie is doing. Shows no signs yet of being interested in birds YET!!!!! although his nose is down to the ground a good bit but he has a liking for the bunny droppings. Got to be honest I am hoping for more border collie than GSP when it comes to being out and about on walks. So far he is seldom on the lead been out walking since 9 weeks old and recently we are testing him in various situations you know if he climbs over the **** and into the wood we don't say anything we just calmly watch how he behaves and after a while a quick shout and he is straight over but we worry that it can not be this easy and keep thinking it will all go wrong shortly.


----------



## ScottieDog (Feb 23, 2008)

well Thomas will shortly be 10 months old and Iv'e got to say he is a cracker.

His recall is excellent you can see him working but never far from me. Having never owned a hunting dog before I was not sure what to expect from him.



WoodyGSP said:


> He is absolutely gorgeous:001_tt1: It will be really interesting to see how the collie in him affects the pointer character, you'll have to let me know My pointer does the sheepdog crouch/down thing when he's waiting for his ball to be thrown


----------



## ScottieDog (Feb 23, 2008)

Pic taken a week past sat just as the snow started to fall. He is now 24" tall. Really need to get some recent pics of him taken.


----------



## ScottieDog (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

He is gorgeous :thumbup: dont believe westie is grump


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I want him!! he looks aboslutely gorgeous!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwww he is turning into a fantastic fella :thumbup:


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

very handsome dog you have there, some great pics.


----------

